# Help!!! Emergancy!



## Maisy Mae (Jul 22, 2011)

Today our neibors boy dog slipped throught the fence (sadly un-fixed) and was playing with our girl dog Maisy (also un-fixed). They were outside for god knows how long when my little sister noticed. The rest of the day she has been walking funny...she is nine months old and we have seen no signs of her first heat but we heard she can clean off any signs. Has this happened to anyone else?! We are thinking if anything was going on and we got her fixed sooner thean later we might be ok. Also whats the youngest tthey could go into heat and the oldest they could go into heat. (They wouldn't make a pretty mix) :-[


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

If I were you, I would take Maisy to the Vet as soon as possible! Tell the Vet the story exactly as you have posted it here. He or she can then advise you about what to do.

Once, many years ago, I took in a stray female dog (a Border Collie). I already had two dogs of my own, so I asked around my workplace and found a woman who wanted to give this dog a home. I volunteered to pay for the spay surgery in exchange for the loving home. Long story short, on the day of the surgery, the Vet called me and said the dog was in the early stages of pregnancy, and that they had to perform an abortion. The surgery cost a little more than the original price quoted, but none of us then had to deal with a litter of unwanted mixed breed puppies. It was a sad situation, but it was for the best, really.


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

I agree....if you dont want puppies and were planning on getting her fixed anyway....NOW is a perfect time!


----------

